
Show HN: Responsive OSX geek bar with an extensive set of pluggable widgets - ahmadassaf
https://github.com/ahmadassaf/gaudi-widgets
======
moondev
This for sharing, this looks great! Layout was difficult when trying to
manually create these

~~~
ahmadassaf
I am glad you liked it. That indeed was the number 1 pain and reason behind
this

